# Medical examination for an Australian visa



## pilaru (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello,

Anyone who has MS (Multiple Sclerosis) disease can pass the medical examination? What if this person is on medication?Are there any benefits that states offer? Since when, how... ?

Thank you for your help...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi pilaru, 

If you haven't already done so please check out the health requirements
Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

They are usually looking for infectious disease but they are usually also looking at the cost to their system and I'm not sure what sort of medication you are talking about or whether it's available in Australia. 

The other website to check out is Medicare Australia who may be able help. 

Otherwise contact a migration agent (for example we have SOMV on this forum) and they may be able to tell you more. 

Let us know how you get on,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

From what I can remember when I was doing research for our medicals, I'm not sure someone with MS would pass the medical. I guess it's based on the individual. If you contact an agent they will be able to help. Alternatively, I know that Peter Bollard is a whizz with the medical side of the visa process. Google him to get his details.

Please let us know what you find out.

Dolly


----------



## pilaru (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually we are working with some agent... we'll contact her about this situation after the IELTS results (november)... We received skilled migration assessment from Vetassess in july. His outcome is positive (nominated occupation: graphic designer ASCO code: 2533-13). We didn't apply for a visa yet... Long way to go...

MS was totally a surprise for us. We learnt it yesterday!! He'll consult with another doctor for this disease and we'll see the results again. The medication i am talking about is available in Australia (quite expensive!), i've made my research about it. But everything's going very quickly... i'm not sure of anything right now... 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll keep everything crossed for you......and wish your husband all the best.

Dolly


----------



## pilaru (Sep 9, 2009)

Dolly said:


> I'll keep everything crossed for you......and wish your husband all the best.
> 
> Dolly



thank you dolly

:angel:


----------



## andyh (Sep 13, 2009)

pilaru said:


> thank you dolly
> 
> :angel:


Hello in reply to your question by brother had his application refused with ms. but this was many years ago. I have many years experience and can advise that todays its major different. What they look for is a cost care in relation to illness.If madication is required then obviously first 2 years no medicare is provided. I think the state is more open minded theses days and contact a good agent who will w=explore all avenues and also contact medical advise from overseas as well.


----------



## pilaru (Sep 9, 2009)

andyh said:


> Hello in reply to your question by brother had his application refused with ms. but this was many years ago. I have many years experience and can advise that todays its major different. What they look for is a cost care in relation to illness.If madication is required then obviously first 2 years no medicare is provided. I think the state is more open minded theses days and contact a good agent who will w=explore all avenues and also contact medical advise from overseas as well.



first 2 years no medicare is provided, you are right

good luck to us then... with money and everything 

thanks


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

If my second applicant is diabetic type 2 and have arthritis of knee. I mean she use stick to walk. Does it mean that she cannot pass the health requirement of visa 190?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

MECH89 said:


> If my second applicant is diabetic type 2 and have arthritis of knee. I mean she use stick to walk. Does it mean that she cannot pass the health requirement of visa 190?


 She will struggle but changes have been made to allow some people with disabilities to migrate. It depends on how ill they are, how much care and support they might need from the state and if they themselves might be able to work as welfare is not available. 

I would suggest speaking to a migration agent.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Would you please let me which part i should email?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Which part of what? Email who?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

I asked some migrant agent in my country. they told me that i should ask the approved physician . one of the physician told that we just transfer the situation of her,* where can i contact and ask this question*: Whether having knee arthirits and using stick result in rejecting her medical test?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Have I not already answered that question? It shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## appleeye (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> From what I can remember when I was doing research for our medicals, I'm not sure someone with MS would pass the medical. I guess it's based on the individual. If you contact an agent they will be able to help. Alternatively, I know that Peter Bollard is a whizz with the medical side of the visa process. Google him to get his details.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if cataract (not severe) and obesity may cause a visa denial for Australia PR?


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

appleeye said:


> Does anyone know if cataract (not severe) and obesity may cause a visa denial for Australia PR?



cataract won't, provided the vision in your other eye is good (i have a cataract in my right eye and got my grant)

how obese? if you are morbidly obese, then DIAC will pay closer attention to your case to look for potential problems


----------



## appleeye (Oct 9, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> cataract won't, provided the vision in your other eye is good (i have a cataract in my right eye and got my grant)
> 
> how obese? if you are morbidly obese, then DIAC will pay closer attention to your case to look for potential problems


This is with regard to my mother.. I have shown her as a non immigrant dependent. She is obese but without any major issue at the age of 64 years. She has blood pressure which is totally under control with 1 tablet every day.


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

that i can't say...i can advise on the cataract part because that's what happened to me


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

dimpy01 said:


> I have applied for eMedical .What documents I need to carry while going for examination? Any form 26 or something?


Emedicals referral letter, original passport, photo copy of passport, 4 passport size photographs, form 26 and 160 (Though for me the hospital gave me form 26 and 160 and asked me to fill it), if you use glasses you can have them with you and have your prescriptions handy if you are undergoing prolonged medication / treatment.


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

dimpy01 said:


> I have applied for eMedical .What documents I need to carry while going for examination? Any form 26 or something?


I was asked to bring form 26, 160, eMedical paper having HAP Id, passport along with soft copy of my photo.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is there any timeframe that we need to medical within those days after generating HAP ID or we can do at any time?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application in December, and completed my medicals today.
But I am confused about the submission of results, how will they submit it direct to immigration dept. ?

Also, how can we track/view whether they have submitted it or not?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application in December, and completed my medicals today.
> But I am confused about the submission of results, how will they submit it direct to immigration dept. ?
> ...


they upload them on eMedical using your HAP ID

To check if they submitted them or not, login to eMedical Client

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

to check if DIBP finalised medicals received by the clinic, check your ImmiAccount, in your application under each person in the Health requirements section.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> they upload them on eMedical using your HAP ID
> 
> To check if they submitted them or not, login to eMedical Client
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot...it was really very helpful...


----------



## Sammy92 (Apr 19, 2016)

pilaru said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone who has MS (Multiple Sclerosis) disease can pass the medical examination? What if this person is on medication?Are there any benefits that states offer? Since when, how... ?
> 
> Thank you for your help...


Hey,

how did you go with this?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Is it possible to go for medical examination with TRN number just after applying the visa like it used to inthe past ? Or do we have two options now; applying before visa lodge through health declarations or waiting for CO to be assigned ?


----------



## KASharma (Apr 28, 2016)

*189 visa- Multiple Sclerosis*

Hi,

I am planning to launch my application for 189 visa with family. My wife has Multiple Sclerosis. Her MS is bit stable and she is not on any expensive medication nor in need of any sort of social support.

Please advise me on the following:

1. Is there anyone who passed medical examination with stable condition of MS?
2. If we do not declare MS during medical, what would be our chance of success?
3. I heard no medical support for first 2 years after you land Australia. In that case, what would be our choices if she need to go hospital?

Please help.

Regards,
Anand


----------



## mdhafezi (Jan 9, 2019)

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to launch my application for 189 visa with family. My wife has Multiple Sclerosis. Her MS is bit stable and she is not on any expensive medication nor in need of any sort of social support.
> 
> ...


Hi KASharma.

How did it go?
What did you do?
may you please let us know how you fix the problem?
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate information", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mdhafezi said:


> Hi KASharma.
> 
> How did it go?
> What did you do?
> ...


Kasharma has not logged in for the past 2.5 years

Don’t expect him to reply

Move ahead

Cheers


----------



## Siogarry (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello everyone, just wants to ask. My parents applied for visitor visa to Australia for long term from India and we have done the health examination. My dad has been asked again now to do blood test and they have taken Creatinine serum test. My dads creatinine levels are really high. I am not sure what will be the results of this and if My dad’s visa will get refused or if it will be fine. Does anyone have any similar experience in this kind of situation or knows anything about it ?? Please help if anyone can. Thanks


----------

